# [SOLVED]Czym można zastąpić  Bluemana?

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Widzę, że Blueman nie jest już rozwijany, a Gnome-bluetooth zjadał na śniadanie.

Tymczasem jest już w portage nowa wersja Bluez, której aktualizacje blokuje Blueman.

Przpouszczam że do końca świata nie będę mógł blokować Blueza, a z nowszą wersją Blueman nie chciał chodzić.

Który program gwarantuje podobną łatwość użytkowania i jest normalnie rozwijany?Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Jun 01, 2014 3:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cinek1

Witam, chciałbym przyłączyć się do prośby kolegi Jacekalex.

Próbowałem użyć do obsługi Bluetooth pod XFCE apletu Gnome-bluetooth z tym:

```

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gnome-bluetooth-applet-git/

```

ale ma jakieś problemy z /dev/rfkill jako zwykły użytkownik i nie wyświetla się w tacce systemowej. Uruchomiony jako root działa poprawnie.

Także również mam pytanie,czy jest coś do obsługi Bluetooth pod lżejszymi środowiskami (nie KDE i GNOME 3) co współpracuje z bluez 5?

----------

## Jacekalex

Wersja Bluemana z git (9999) pracuje z Bluez-5.18  bez kłopotu.

Jak zwykle, w przypadku programu trudnego do zastąpienia, wystarczyło trochę poczekać.

 :Wink: 

----------

